
Show HN: Unofficial Facebook Messenger app - mofle
https://github.com/sindresorhus/caprine
======
jamies888888
Why would someone use this over the official Facebook Messenger app?

~~~
keehun
I don't think he's trying to sell this as something that's better. He could be
showing his project probably to receive comments/feedback/critique.

